
Everything, find files and folders instantly on Windows - miki123211
https://www.voidtools.com/support/everything/
======
joegreen
Funny, I've seen Nirsoft windows utilities on the front page and I thought
that it might be a good idea to post a link to "Everything" too. I wanted to
check if someone already posted it to hackernews and I found this submission
made "2 hours ago" :)

